# Most disapointing team in the WC'06



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

I haven't had a chance to really watch a lot of the preliminary rounds of the World Championships, but reviewing the results, I've gotta say I'm surprised Brazil didn't get out of their group. Looking around, the only other real 'disapointment' is Puerto Rico. 

What does everyone else think (in terms of disapointing teams in the tourney)?


----------



## drazenpetrovic (Aug 26, 2006)

Absolutely Serbia


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Brazil at least Serbia made it out of the preliminaries


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

Brasil had their golden generation + Huertas and didnn't do much of anything. Barbosa chocked two games, Varejao was on/off and Splitter was their best player altho tragically they didn't look for him enuff.


----------



## maradro (Aug 2, 2003)

yeah but brazil looked like it might become good. serbia just looked horrible


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

drazenpetrovic said:


> Absolutely Serbia


i would say not serbia at all, the old guard is gone and they're going with a youth movement pretty much.they found out darko is someone to build around for the next decade, so i think they have to be happy to get to the round of 16. from a big name standpoint you are right but this team is differant from the wc champ of a few years back.


----------



## drazenpetrovic (Aug 26, 2006)

rainman said:


> i would say not serbia at all, the old guard is gone and they're going with a youth movement pretty much.they found out darko is someone to build around for the next decade, so i think they have to be happy to get to the round of 16. from a big name standpoint you are right but this team is differant from the wc champ of a few years back.


I disagree.

I knew Serbia lost to Nigeria and was very surprised so I watched the whole game against Spain.

It was awful. Spain swept them away so easily...

The serbian guards could not shoot (once the jugoslavians were famous for their shooting ability), made many mistakes, turnovers etc etc.

The centers (Milicic first) are good if they get the ball very close to the basket, but they can't build up a good shot and they can't play out of the paint and with their shoulders to the basket.

Milicic is not the center to build up a team around, you can say Gasol or Yao but not Milicic (how many minutes per game does he play in tne NBA?)

I'd say the future looks brighter for Italy....Bargnani is the first NBA pick, Belinelli is an NBA talented guard, Gigli is a very good forward ande we have a couple of good shooting guards.


----------



## miki (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh shut up. Everyone is better than Mario Kaun.


----------



## Matej (Aug 14, 2005)

miki said:


> Oh shut up. Everyone is better than Mario Kaun.


You mean Mario Kasun, right? What's with him? He's a Croatian btw...


----------



## donkihot (Apr 28, 2006)

Imagen that at european championship insted of nikolić plays krstić and insted of jorović/raičević plays stojaković/radmanović.than you have a starting five:
C Krstić
PF Miličić
SF Stojaković
SG Rakočević
PG Popović/Avdalović

Well,this is some team to be recognized as favorites at EC

and drazen mihajlović ups petrović,you sucks


----------



## drazenpetrovic (Aug 26, 2006)

donkihot said:


> Imagen that at european championship insted of nikolić plays krstić and insted of jorović/raičević plays stojaković/radmanović.than you have a starting five:
> C Krstić
> PF Miličić
> SF Stojaković
> ...


Well, I was talking about the players I watched playing, not about those who stayed at home.

By saying that, you admit the players who played this WC for Serbia are not good.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

drazenpetrovic said:


> I disagree.
> 
> I knew Serbia lost to Nigeria and was very surprised so I watched the whole game against Spain.
> 
> ...



Darko by every criteria had a great tournament at such a young age(21), to fault serbia is one thing but i think they have a bright future especially at the post position. i wouldnt be throwing bargnani's name around especially when he didnt even want to make the effort to show up. that didnt show me much.


----------

